# XML gegen DTD validieren



## turnschuh (19. Jan 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich schon ein wenig durch dieses Thema durchgestöbert, bin aber für mich nicht fündig geworden. Ich werde in nächster Zeit öfter mal XML-Dokumente gegen eine DTD validieren müssen. Dazu wollte ich mir ein Tool schreiben, das beide Dateien schnell einliest und dann den Abgleich vornimmt. Mein Problem: ich habe keinen Ansatz? Welche Klassen, APIs, etc. soll ich verwenden, dass dies am besten recht einfach möglich ist. Am liebsten wäre mir also die Möglichkeit beide Dateien schnell einzulesen und dann einen Validator zu starten, der mir entweder sagt, dass alles OK war oder eine Fehlermeldung mit dem Hinweis auf den Fehler ausspuckt.
Wie gesagt, mir fehlt der Ansatz. Reichen die in der jse 1.5 enthaltenen XML-Funktionalitäten. Wenn ich da den Validator einsetze, so verlangt er wohl eher ein Schema von mir, als eine DTD, sehe ich das richtig??

Über Starthilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Danke vorab


----------



## byte (19. Jan 2006)

Nein, Du kannst mit der Java DOM Spezifikation und dem JAXP Parser in Java 5 sowohl gegen Schema als auch gegen DTD validieren. Schau Dir am besten mal das XML Tutorial von Sun an:

http://java.sun.com/xml/tutorial_intro.html

Ansonsten kannst Du auch JDOM benutzen. Dazu musst Du Dir das entsprechende Jar runterladen von www.jdom.org und in Dein Projekt einbinden.

Alternativ hättest Du auch die Forensuche verwenden können, denn das Thema wurde schon häufig behandelt.


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Jan 2006)

im normalfall lässt du zum Prüfen einen "leeren" SAXParser drüberlaufen und sagst ihm vorher

```
setValidating(true);
```

forumssuche nach "Schema DTD" liefert einiges


----------

